# Blog Hopping and Linky Lists



## lisa's garden (Apr 1, 2010)

I started my blog at the end of December and I'm having lots of fun with it. I just started another one on homeschooling on the homestead this week. One of the ways I have been able to build up my followers and page views is by joining a bunch of blog hops and linky lists. These are websites (blogs) that open up for others to link to their blog with relevant posts.

I have found at least one blog hop for every day of the week. The only day I am not joining one is on Monday...and that is because my host (blogspot) found suspicious activity on their site. It is likely that someone linking up had malware or something like that on their own blog. So you do need to be careful. 

Here are some of the sites I've been linking to, maybe you will be able to link your blog too!

*Friday* - No Ordinary Homestead Garden Hop. This one is really small so far, probably since many people are still in the midst of winter.
http://www.noordinaryhomestead.com/sustainable-living/in-the-garden/jump-start-on-spring/
Farmgirl Friday blog hop by Deborah Jean's Dandelion - anything farmgirl related...
http://www.deborahjeansdandelionhouse.blogspot.com/

*Saturday* - Ole' Satureday Trading Post by Lil' Suburban Homestead - a variety of topics.
http://lilsuburbanhomestead.wordpress.com/

*Sunday* - Natural Moms Seasonal Celebrations. This is open to anything you are writing about during the season...kinda open to interpretation.
http://naturalmothersnetwork.com/seasonal-celebration-sunday/seasonal-celebration/

*Monday* - Barn Hop by New Life On a Homestead...I'm waiting to see if they get their security issues cleaned up.

*Tuesday* - Hearth & Soul by Penniless Parenting - mainly recipes.
http://www.pennilessparenting.com/

*Wednesday* - Wildcrafting Wedneday by Common Sense Homesteading - harvesting wild foods, herbal remedies, etc.
http://www.commonsensehome.com/wildcrafting-wednesday-2-812/
and...
Frugal Days, Sustainable Ways - recipes, money saving tips, growing your own food, etc.
http://frugallysustainable.com/2012/02/frugal-days-sustainable-ways-14/

*Thursday* - Rural Thursdays by A Rural Journal - anything pertaining to rurual life, gardening, raising animals, cooking, photographs...pretty open.
http://www.aruraljournal.com/p/rural-thursday-blog-hop.html

I hope you get a chance to check these out and maybe you will be able to link up to posts on your blogs! It is a lot of fun to see what other people are blogging about. Remember to visit other peoples blogs too and leave comments in the spirit of sharing. :bowtie:


----------



## equinecpa (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for the list -I find these blog hops generate quite a bit of traffic.

Funny I use blogspot and have joined the Barn Hop by New Life on a Homestead (actually mine is linked to The Prairie Homestead -and it didn't give me any security warning.


----------



## lisa's garden (Apr 1, 2010)

equinecpa said:


> Thanks for the list -I find these blog hops generate quite a bit of traffic.
> 
> Funny I use blogspot and have joined the Barn Hop by New Life on a Homestead (actually mine is linked to The Prairie Homestead -and it didn't give me any security warning.


I'll try the Prairie Homestead and see if that makes a difference. I wonder if it has anything to do with the posts that I have opened from the barn hop. Do you open other posts to see what the other bloggers are posting about?


----------

